
TSA-provided picture of their universal luggage keys - mkempe
http://boingboing.net/2015/08/21/make-your-own-tsa-universal-lu.html
======
no_el
This is pretty much the same bullshit as the key escrow systems that
governments have been pushing.

If you make a few keys that can steal everything then you've made a target
that is so valuable that it's too expensive to protect. Or you could make a
lot of keys and run out of space (and still have the valuable target problem).

------
tired_man
[http://imgur.com/a/JQD7l](http://imgur.com/a/JQD7l)

